# Mature Student in Cyprus



## rupiereeves (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi there,

I currently live in Devon but have applied to study my third year of my degree in Cyprus. I am 31 and my son is 2. My other half will be coming too along with my Mum.
I just wondered if I was to study in Nicosia, where the best place would be to move to with my family to ensure that we have a good family life, my son can make friends as well as us and there is plenty for him to do.
Any help with anything would be appreciated. I am doing as much research as possible but the people living there always know the reality over the dream.
Eventually, I want to get into the travel industry and my partner is a security supervisor but also drives professionally too. He was in the Armed Forces.
My main concern is my son. It is so important that he has the best lifestyle and opportunities I can give him.
Its been really good reading all your posts and I can't wait to get there.

Kate xxx


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

which University will you be attending? Are you going to stay here after you graduate or are you coming only for a year?



rupiereeves said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I currently live in Devon but have applied to study my third year of my degree in Cyprus. I am 31 and my son is 2. My other half will be coming too along with my Mum.
> I just wondered if I was to study in Nicosia, where the best place would be to move to with my family to ensure that we have a good family life, my son can make friends as well as us and there is plenty for him to do.
> ...


----------



## rupiereeves (Oct 22, 2010)

We would like to make it a permanent move. I think its the University of Cyprus. Not got all the details yet, I have only just applied through my Uni to exchange for my final year.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

I doubt it's the Uni of Cyprus unless you speak Greek. The reason I am asking is because it would make a big difference of where you would want to live depending on the location of your University. Could it be the University of Nicosia? A lot of people seem to confuse the two.


----------



## rupiereeves (Oct 22, 2010)

Sorry, yes you're right. That's the one.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

when you have 5 posts then I can email you privatetly and give you all the info you need.

till then, the university is in one of the nicest neighborhoods in Nicosia and will help you find housing.

there are a lot of expat families from around the world around here so you wont have a problem meeting people and adjusting.


----------



## rupiereeves (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you so much for being so helpful. I will get on with those posts. Got lots to ask ha ha


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

ok. chech your private messages.


----------

